# XIAMEN | Haixi Jingu Plaza | 152m x 2 | 32 fl x 2 | 143m | 31 fl | 75m | 15 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.skxox.com/web/news/page/skkdheaj.html
http://fj.bidcenter.com.cn/diqurili-11431923-1.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 厦门蚊子


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Decent buildings.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By dagangyou


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By leolin80


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-05-31 by 城九建


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-07-21 by 巴哥


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-10-20 by xiamen高楼


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Pretty decent box designs. Simple but modern.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 城九建


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update from September last year. There is no 200m+ here anymore, please move to highrise section. Whole complex should be completed this year.

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/1523










Posted by Chengjiu 

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=vi...=%BA%A3%CE%F7%BD%F0%B9%C8%B9%E3%B3%A1&page=13


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, are they concluded?


----------

